
What to Do If Google Thinks You're Not Human (2010) - userbinator
http://booleanblackbelt.com/2010/05/what-to-do-if-google-thinks-youre-not-human/
======
userbinator
I've been getting these challenges at an extremely high rate recently,
although as this article shows, this problem has been around for many years.

I attribute it to my use of advanced search terms, often in search of obscure
things, but in any case it feels extremely exasperating to be assumed non-
human just because I'm looking for things _most humans wouldn 't even know
about_ and perhaps I do search a bit more... spiritedly, opening multiple
windows with slightly different queries and carefully looking through all the
pages of results that Google lets me (although it claims it knows far more.)
Even a "you have been rate-limited, please try again in XX time" message would
be better than this IMHO insult to intelligence.

